# I married my husband after knowing him for one month. Big Mistake!



## Jada3 (May 17, 2016)

My first post ever on this site or a
ny site. In in desperate need for some guidance, encouragement or at least a neutral perspective. I will try to keep it short.

I begin dating more frequently and seriously about 9 months ago. I feel my biobiologic clock is ticking and I witnessed everyone around me marrying and having children; I wanted the same. 

I begin seriously dating two men at the same time. Within days of meeting both of them they both begin to speak of marriage. Man #1 was five years older, has an established career, hard working, provider., Christian like myself and ready and eager to settle down and have kids before he was too old to enjoy. We had the same ideals regarding marriage, God and family. It seemed so perfect, so God sent.

Man #2 ten years younger, ok job, nice but not very strong Christian values (raised in Christian home) Questionable values, issues with honesty and faithfulness. He smokes, he is not a US citizen but eager to marry. He said he loved me very early on. I was slightly more physically attracted to him than Man #1 but I felt that I could completely trust Man#1 and Man#1 is a nice looking guy just a little short.

I married Man #2! Why?! Im being told by my therapist that he felt familiar, that he reminded me of my father. There continue to be trust issues and immigration issues.He possibly cheated at least twice since we married. He denies and there is no concrete proof. He is willing to enter counseling. We have little in common. He is willing to go to a few sessions only.

Should I divorce or try marriage counseling.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Talk to a competent lawyer experienced in both divorce and immigration... If he hasn't started the paperwork you're probably OK but you don't want to appear that the marriage was related to immigration status...

What part of the world is he from?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

one was short in statue and one was short on moral character.

I would seek an attorney. see if it can be annulled.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

He totally used you to get citizenship. He played you like a fiddle and you gave up no resistance. 

Have you always been this impulsive? Don't get me wrong, impulsive people can get things done, I speak from experience on that one.

But marriage is like, you know, forever. Unless of course it isn't, in which case it's pointless, sort of like this sentence.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Annulment or divorce - whichever works. No marrying again until you get your priorities straight and are capable of actually seeing a red flag. Geez, this man had so many flags waving you could have tripped over them.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow...I think picking number 2 might indicate FOO issues like you counselor suggested, but also you i think picked poorly. Like in the movie indiana jones and the last crusade you picked the shiny jeweled EXOTIC cup... and it was wrong. 

DIVORCE. OR ANNUL. you cannot make this work.


----------

